# Anyone fantasize about fighting people?



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

This is something I've always done. When I'm frustrated, I play out a scene in my head where someone provokes me and I pick a fight with them, usually in front of their girlfriends or whatever. I think it's that feeling of injustice and, frankly, hate that triggers it and when I have no way to cope because the gym is closed.. I just want to fight.

Some days I feel positive I'd pick a fight if someone provoked me, but they never do or they happen to be a girl. Anyone else have these unhealthy fantasies?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't fight without a good reason, but I sometimes fantasize about saving people from violent criminals and such. I've gained strength over the last few years from weight-lifting and other exercise, so it would be nice to use my new powers to rescue some damsels in distress.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

tony0306 said:


> What movie was it from (a comedy) where the guy had a "List of people to kill" on his wall? I can't remember the actor, but he was dressed in womens clothing, putting on red lipstick in the scene and ELO was playing in the background.


I don't know, but if you want to know my sense of justice watch Dexter.

Someone else here better be able to relate or I'm going to feel like an angsty weirdo.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I've replayed some memories of being bullied where instead of taking the teasing in front of everyone, I beat the daylights out of the bully. I don't like violence but I do wonder how different my life would be if I had stood up for myself back then. It's unhealthy to think about it though.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

tony0306 said:


> What movie was it from (a comedy) where the guy had a "List of people to kill" on his wall? I can't remember the actor, but he was dressed in womens clothing, putting on red lipstick in the scene and ELO was playing in the background.


I think that was an Adam Sandler movie and Steve Buschemi played that part.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tony0306 said:


> What movie was it from (a comedy) where the guy had a "List of people to kill" on his wall? I can't remember the actor, but he was dressed in womens clothing, putting on red lipstick in the scene and ELO was playing in the background.


Billy Madison. The actor was Steve Buscemi.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> I've replayed some memories of being bullied where instead of taking the teasing in front of everyone, I beat the daylights out of the bully. I don't like violence but I do wonder how different my life would be if I had stood up for myself back then. It's unhealthy to think about it though.


OK, i do that too. Yay, someone relates. My mind is at rest.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Freezing said:


> Gym and muscles has nothing to do when it comes to fight, it's all about how brave your heart is .. last week there was a bloody fight in our street because of normal motorcycle accident .. in seconds i saw an army of young people with swords , knifes , and other things i can't translate , and all of them look so unhealthy at all , but you can say they have nothing to lose ....


Oh my god


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes if they're especially annoying.
I usually end up winning. :bat


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to visit other countries for a wake-up call I think. I mean, you'll never see a street fight with swords in the US, especially over a routine motorcycle accident.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have those fantasies but verbally telling people off. When I start to do it in my mind, I remember it and take it seriously to work it out and think how should I wisely deal with this situation, do nothing or assert myself, and should I ask for another person's advice on how to deal with it specifically? 

I think it is unhealthy. If you can scale it down to verbal abuse of someone, and then decide to work that out and take that seriously because you don't want to do that, just be assertive, that is far better. Alot of people seem to glory in being mean or aggressive, when it bothers me that I would tell someone off just in my mind. Because it does increase the chance of me doing it in real life. Yet thoughts are just thoughts and they give us a choice on how to deal with them. It is not real life still but if we dont' take it seriously when we should, we can fear losing control. 

When I do tae bo, I think of the strength of my punches and kicks and my breath, I don't picture anyone. I do it to music too. I don't think its good to picture anyone to get energy but other ways to get energy.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah but I only imagine it about people who really "had it coming". You know, if they challenge me or intentionally embarrass me. I'd never consider starting a fight over something little..

You know, now that I think about it, I think it might be healthy to want to fight. It kind of goes against nature to just absorb everything thrown at you. I just know if I would run into just one person that really deserved it.. and I did it.. it would unload years and years and years of seething frustration from me. I think I would be at peace, but they would have to really, truly, hardcore deserved it or it's not right.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

>.>
I sometimes think of very creative ways to violently attack people in the most degrading way. 
Girls, guys, donkeys.. doesn't matter to me. As long as I can laugh and see their suffering and humiliation.
MUAHAHA! 
*ahem* I usually don't do anything though.
usually meaning almost never..


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

exobyte said:


> Yeah but I only imagine it about people who really "had it coming". You know, if they challenge me or intentionally embarrass me. I'd never consider starting a fight over something little..
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, I think it might be healthy to want to fight. It kind of goes against nature to just absorb everything thrown at you. I just know if I would run into just one person that really deserved it.. and I did it.. it would unload years and years and years of seething frustration from me. I think I would be at peace, but they would have to really, truly, hardcore deserved it or it's not right.


I guess if you are in actual danger for your life of someone coming after you first, it would be good to think about surviving but in the process, but know using excessive force is illegal. And if it is proven you did it, you are the one in trouble also, as crazy as that seems. Fantasies of fighting people would include excessive force. An example of excessive force is like where you knock someone down and you can get away and run but you don't, and you start kicking them in the head repeatedly. Now when the police see that the person was on the ground for their head to be kicked in, they are going to know they were on the ground I mean and you had the chance to escape and run, but you didn't, you proceeded to hurt them further, this is illegal and you will be in trouble, even if the ******* attacked you first.

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/jailfordefending.htm

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/repercussions.htm

If you have any thoughts circulating around violence at all whether from others, or you being the cause, it means obviously you have an interest in the subject. What is healthy is understanding self-defense in a wise way and its not weird or unhealthy as a fixation on violence is. You learn alot about human nature. This whole site I find impressive for its depth.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

beshino said:


> >.>
> I sometimes think of very creative ways to violently attack people in the most degrading way.
> Girls, guys, donkeys.. doesn't matter to me. As long as I can laugh and see their suffering and humiliation.
> MUAHAHA!


Eh, even I have to draw the border on gals and.. animals.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> I guess if you are in actual danger for your life of someone coming after you first, it would be good to think about surviving but in the process, but know using excessive force is illegal. And if it is proven you did it, you are the one in trouble also, as crazy as that seems.
> 
> http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/jailfordefending.htm
> 
> ...


And I completely disagree with the that site. I disagree with the US policy on assault. You want to know the best way to create a school shooting? Making it illegal to reprimand those who wrong you. Without physical force, bullies will dog you no matter what you say or who you ask for help. Some guy treating you like a sub-human because you're gay? (I'm not, but this is an example) Well, tough ****. Fighting back is illegal in the US. If you go to a teacher and get the bully into detention, the bully will go at you with twice the force. If you tell your parents and they talk to his parents, the bully will come at you with twice the force. If you fight back, you're going to jail.

This is all very UNNATURAL. It leaves people with low self-esteem and bottled up aggression that no simple activity can help "vent out". Injustice doesn't vent out, it doesn't disappear.

The US is ***-backwards when it comes to assault, it is socially acceptable to stand up for yourself physically in almost every other culture in the world. Hell, it's looked highly upon in the US too! When the public sees a viral video of a fight where the victim wins, we cheer for him! We say "good for him, that bully got what he deserved."

I hope I've given you some things to think about when it comes to "assault". Not many people think about what nature intended.

Just because something is put into law, that does not mean it is an absolute truth.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

exobyte said:


> Eh, even I have to draw the border on gals and.. animals.


Yeah... I'm really sadistic I guess.
It's just when someone is knowingly pissing me off, I get mad.
Releases some frustration though and I never really acted out on it.
was just saying the donkey as a joke.
I'd only really do something if they start it first so.. yeah.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I often fantasize about committing violence. It feels therapeutic to me. I don't think this is uncommon, just that a lot of people are afraid to admit to it.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

But you see, society has convinced you to word it that way: "committing violence"

It goes beyond the simple act. It's "standing up for yourself". It's "defending your honor". You absolutely must use it in the right situations, of course, but it's definitely not always a simple act of violence.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

This is why I have a concealed weapons permit and hit the shooting range on the weekends. I don't want some lunatic trying to fulfill their sick fantasies out on me like the thread starter.


I never leave home without my firearm and this thread validates it.


I really hope you step up to the wrong person and end up in the hospital as a wake up call. Better than ending up in a morgue which I foresee in you future if you keep this up.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

exobyte said:


> And I completely disagree with the that site. I disagree with the US policy on assault. You want to know the best way to create a school shooting? Making it illegal to reprimand those who wrong you. Without physical force, bullies will dog you no matter what you say or who you ask for help. Some guy treating you like a sub-human because you're gay? (I'm not, but this is an example) Well, tough ****. Fighting back is illegal in the US. If you go to a teacher and get the bully into detention, the bully will go at you with twice the force. If you tell your parents and they talk to his parents, the bully will come at you with twice the force. If you fight back, you're going to jail.
> 
> This is all very UNNATURAL. It leaves people with low self-esteem and bottled up aggression that no simple activity can help "vent out". Injustice doesn't vent out, it doesn't disappear.
> 
> ...


It is not wrong to fight back, it is good to know self-defense. that site doesn't mean you shouldn't fight back. It is not geared toward the actual acts. It is good to learn how to avoid fighting if you also know how to fight. You should pick your fights carefully and know the consequences. That it is serious and it is not a fun thing to do.

If you were a police officer and you come to a fight and both are saying the other started it, you are going to look at who used excessive force. It only makes sense. That is revenge and not self-defense only.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

jamesd said:


> This is why I have a concealed weapons permit and hit the shooting range on the weekends. I don't want some lunatic trying to fulfill their sick fantasies out on me like the thread starter.
> 
> I never leave home without my firearm and this thread validates it.
> 
> I really hope you step up to the wrong person and end up in the hospital as a wake up call. Better than ending up in a morgue which I foresee in you future if you keep this up.


I would never attack you, jamesd. You would have to walk up to me, push me, call me a ***** ******, and spit on my shoes before I would consider starting anything.

You fail to understand I have discretion, and I'm pretty insulted.

Sunshine, this isn't about fun. I know everyone's all about "self-defense only" these days so I guess I'd have to have the better story when a police officer walks up to me and sees that the guy who spit in my face is battered up. That's the only thing that site can teach me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I sometimes wonder if I were to get into a fight, how that would possibly go... I feel extremely confident in my abilities to defend myself, and probably would enjoy a raucous display of fisticuffs.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

rdrr said:


> I sometimes wonder if I were to get into a fight, how that would possibly go... I feel extremely confident in my abilities to defend myself, and probably would enjoy a raucous display of fisticuffs.


Or that is what sports are for instead where you compete physically but in a noncontact way, whether team or indivual sports like running.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

My dream is that scene in Always Sunny in Philadelphia where Charlie punches a guy's lights out and the girl says, "That was insanely masculine," and makes out with him.

J/k, I don't really care about fighting. I've had a few beat up bully fantasies, but I usually try to avoid thinking about fighting, it really makes your thoughts race and makes concentration hard.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> Or that is what sports are for instead where you compete physically but in a noncontact way, whether team or indivual sports like running.


I totally agree with you on this. If causing them embarrassment through non-violent means is possible, that would be preferable. Challenge them to something they think they're good at and win. Unfortunately, it seems likely they'd jump you on a street corner if you did embarrass them...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Or that is what sports are for instead where you compete physically but in a noncontact way, whether team or indivual sports like running.


I enjoy competition. I also compete in 'contact sports'. I just stated I would enjoy the concept of defending myself in a fight.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

exobyte said:


> I totally agree with you on this. If causing them embarrassment through non-violent means is possible, that would be preferable. Challenge them to something they think they're good at and win. Unfortunately, it seems likely they'd jump you on a street corner if you did embarrass them...


but people also get into running community races like 5K- 3 miles, 10K-6 miles, half-marathon-13. miles and such with strangers who did nothing to them, but those strangers you beat out in the race even though you don't win the race are symbolic of the fitness level of your enemies which is probably bad. It's a victory of knowing you are strong enough to beat them though they didn't compete.

Team sports are a way of feeling like you have other people with you in your fight. And if its with the actual people who are an offense its So they don't jump you in the alley.

But having a sense of good fighting adn competing is healthy and it doesn't have to be about blood, or the law or moral complications.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

rdrr said:


> I enjoy competition. I also compete in 'contact sports'. I just stated I would enjoy the concept of defending myself in a fight.


What if someone pulled a knife out? What if they hit you in the face where you get brain damage or you fall the wrong way.

If you go learn marital arts and fight with others there, you don't have to worry about anyone doing that to you.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Then blame my father. Or blame me for blaming my father because he always encouraged me to stand up for myself, even if it meant a fight. No knives or guns or murder, of course. That's awful. But if you really want someone to leave you alone, there's fists. And at the end of the fight, you help your opponent up if he submits. You don't go at people when they're down.

Where people like "gun guy" get me wrong is that I'd rather avoid a fight but if it came to it, I'd secretly be like "finally..."



Sunshine009 said:


> What if someone pulled a knife out?


I'm not stupid enough to put myself in a situation where they could do that. Such as, don't fight in back alleys or bars.



Sunshine009 said:


> What if they hit you in the face where you get brain damage or you fall the wrong way.


That's always a risk for sure. One reason I'd prefer to exhaust every other option before fighting.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> What if someone pulled a knife out? What if they hit you in the face where you get brain damage or you fall the wrong way.
> 
> If you go learn marital arts and fight with others there, you don't have to worry about anyone doing that to you.


If they pulled a knife out that would just make it interesting....

Boxers get hit in the face repeatedly, get paid to do so voluntarily, and get brain damaged. Babies fall out of windows and accidents happen involving bungee jumping.

Of course I don't go around looking for these types of situations, I just hypothesize what I'd do if put in the situation of defending myself in a fight....

I am quite unsure of the point you are trying to make.


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes i visualize someone get on my nerves and i punch him in the face. Actually i want it to happen, i want somebody to say really bad thing about me and i jump on him like an animal.


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't usually condone violence but I remember one day (and this is true) that a girl who used to bully me tons, like pull my hair, trip me, said I had mental problems... Well, one day I just snapped, turned around and punched her on the nose. She had a nosebleed but it turns out she was all bark and no bite, so she just crawled on the floor and started to cry, claiming I attacked her and she had never bullied me as I claimed. Sure, she got no punishment and I got suspended for a few days, but I think justice was served.

Didn't really help the "mental health" rumours about me but atleast now no one ever confronts me about anything.

Reading this over I don't think this has helped the situation but, I have thought about hurting people who piss me off at times, but then I remember that it could turn really nasty now that I'm older.

EDIT: Or I just bust out some of these -


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I'm having a bad day, I'll often think about how it'd feel to suddenly snap and go on some weird rampage by either yelling at or hurting someone who's been unintentionally annoying me. But then they're not doing it intentionally, so it'd be unwarranted and would get me locked up. I also used to get random urges to throw chairs through windows, but yeah. Thankfully I've never done anything that crazy.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

exobyte said:


> Then blame my father. Or blame me for blaming my father because he always encouraged me to stand up for myself, even if it meant a fight. No knives or guns or murder, of course. That's awful. But if you really want someone to leave you alone, there's fists. And at the end of the fight, you help your opponent up if he submits. You don't go at people when they're down.
> 
> Where people like "gun guy" get me wrong is that I'd rather avoid a fight but if it came to it, I'd secretly be like "finally..."
> 
> ...


I agree with you.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

rdrr said:


> If they pulled a knife out that would just make it interesting....
> 
> Boxers get hit in the face repeatedly, get paid to do so voluntarily, and get brain damaged. Babies fall out of windows and accidents happen involving bungee jumping.
> 
> ...


I personally don't think it's good to glorify fighting is what I mean. I suppose there is a time for it, but I just don't like to think about it too much.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Ape in space said:


> I wouldn't fight without a good reason, but I sometimes fantasize about saving people from violent criminals and such. I've gained strength over the last few years from weight-lifting and other exercise, so it would be nice to use my new powers to rescue some damsels in distress.


This!


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes only if someone deserved, but I wouldn't feel confident getting into a fight with another adult male, I'm physically weak and small. My frame is like a 14 year old boy.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I have these too if I am particularly angry... No idea why as I am not a violent person at all. I sometimes play out a scene where someone would provoke me or attempt to embarrass me, and I would fight them. Probably because I wouldn't do it in real life


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a fantasy about beating Brock Lesnar and winning the coveted UFC heavyweight title. I realize it's all just a pipe dream because he isn't even the champ anymore (wouldn't be worth my time).


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cold fission cure said:


> Had a fantasy about beating Brock Lesnar and winning the coveted UFC heavyweight title. I realize it's all just a pipe dream because he isn't even the champ anymore (wouldn't be worth my time).


Punch him in the stomach=flawless victory


----------



## Embarrased (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes! I thought I was the only one. I have these exact same feelings. Its usually in response a perception I have when I feel embarrased about my social awkwardness.

I used to fight a lot when I was younger and a lot of it was simply a coping mechanism, and way to deflect from the fact that I was extremely bashful and shy.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

when i work out, i do Ken Po, i like to imagine im fighting someone who has provoked me in the past or defending myself from a mugger or someone trying to hurt me.
I get over the grudge and I burn more calories


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

softshock11 said:


> when i work out, i do Ken Po, i like to imagine im fighting someone who has provoked me in the past or defending myself from a mugger or someone trying to hurt me.
> I get over the grudge and I burn more calories


I think a possible mugger or someone who has tried to pick a fight with you is different from revenge fantasies, its the will to live. I do envision someone actually but they have no face like anyone I know so wasn't sure if it counted. Like a spirit as dumb as that seems that has no body.


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

i always do fantasize about fighting or yelling at people. Actually i had one last night about yelling at 2 of my ex's( im going to a birthday on friday and i think they'll both end up there ) i usually start talking to myself and acting out what may happen .. i always win though! I think talking to myself is a great way to boost my confidence!


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not fighting just to fight but I often fantasize about being a hero saving people against bad guys and the glory that comes with that noble cause lol :b


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

I admit that I find myself fantasising about beating people up who have done something that just really ticks me off.

I mean, even such simple things as throwing litter on the ground to the people throughout my life who have treated me like some sort of entertaining freak to make fun of.

I certainly don't advocate fighting for the sake of it but there are times I just feel like hitting people for the things they do. I think it's because I have a strong sense of morals, values and beliefs. I always enjoyed watching all the super heroes on TV and in the comics when I was younger and in a way I think I have always felt inspired by those who can take action to protect others and to stop people from doing things that cause harm to other people, life and the world around us. We seem to live in a world where so many people don't seem to think about their actions, are completely inconsiderate and disrespectful of others and don't seem to think about the potential consequences of what they do. It infuriates me and I would like to be the type of person that has the strength to stand up to others and to be able to protect others because I care and because I want to believe in a world where everyone chooses to care about others, to consider their actions and the consequences and a world where we treat each other with respect, kindness, compassion, dignity, tolerance and understanding. We, as humans, have the potential to be so much more and to do so much more yet all we seem to be capable of is misery, chaos and destruction. Then it just makes me think about how pathetic humanity seems to be as a species, we have evolved to a degree where we should be able to cooperate and live in harmony but we don't and we probably never will.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

exobyte said:


> This is something I've always done. When I'm frustrated, I play out a scene in my head where someone provokes me and I pick a fight with them, usually in front of their girlfriends or whatever. I think it's that feeling of injustice and, frankly, hate that triggers it and when I have no way to cope because the gym is closed.. I just want to fight.
> 
> Some days I feel positive I'd pick a fight if someone provoked me, but they never do or they happen to be a girl. Anyone else have these unhealthy fantasies?


Didn't read all the posts, so someone may have already suggested this, but why not take up MMA. Then you can actually fight people in a regulated environment, so you won't get arrested for it.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

contranigma said:


> Didn't read all the posts, so someone may have already suggested this, but why not take up MMA. Then you can actually fight people in a regulated environment, so you won't get arrested for it.


That would be a bold step. Thing is that I'd rather not make it a hobby and get repeatedly bashed on the skull purely for health reasons. If you get head trauma over and over, it causes brain damage which is why a lot of boxers are so "out of it" after they retire.

I'd rather have one fight in my life just so I can unload all this emotional baggage once and for all.


----------



## Pete1000 (Jul 19, 2021)

modus said:


> I don't know, but if you want to know my sense of justice watch Dexter.
> 
> Someone else here better be able to relate or I'm going to feel like an angsty weirdo.


I do too, it’s not good, I agree. I’m going to try to pray about that and remove it from me. I am a professional fighter but it seems I can’t turn the switch from the ring to rest of life. Not fun. I sometimes want to fight just to “show people” I don’t know why I’m like that lol


----------



## Pete1000 (Jul 19, 2021)

modus said:


> That would be a bold step. Thing is that I'd rather not make it a hobby and get repeatedly bashed on the skull purely for health reasons. If you get head trauma over and over, it causes brain damage which is why a lot of boxers are so "out of it" after they retire.
> 
> I'd rather have one fight in my life just so I can unload all this emotional baggage once and for all.


Or just hit a run sprints lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Ive been reading Hajime no Ippo and Baki so yeah ive thought about how i would do in a fight. i can throw a punch i think but i know my footwork is just flatfooted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Occasionally.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I used to a lot and then it carried over into my dreams for a couple of years. I'd wake up swinging or kicking. Broke my lamp once. My doctor said it was my PTSD.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

modus said:


> This is all very UNNATURAL. It leaves people with low self-esteem and bottled up aggression that no simple activity can help "vent out". Injustice doesn't vent out, it doesn't disappear.


Honestly I kind of agree.

When you're taught to suppress your natural instinct to defend yourself the anger is turned inwards and you feel weak and powerless, this results in explosions of rage later and ongoing trauma. This becomes more damaging in a way then whatever happened to you in the first place.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

The only cure to injustice I've found is forgiveness, which I have to do over and over and over...but the times between have grown further apart.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe when I was a teenager and hadn't worked out ways to deal with anger. These days I spend way more of my fantasy time finding ways to avoid conflict. I honestly hate the idea of arguing with people and the idea of fighting someone over anything less than survival seems crazy to me.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I have fought people irl before and it didn't go so well for me, so no. I'm not a very aggressive person and so don't ever really contemplate anything like that. I'm normally too busy beating myself up in various ways anyway.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I used to but I haven't felt like that in a while. These days when I see people physically fighting, my first thought is 'is that really necessary'? 'Stop It'!!!
I do realize that some people (unfortunately) have no choice but to defend themselves because some moron starts swinging on them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have intrusive thoughts about being murdered by people, or murdering people, from my OCD, but I most definitely do not want to have such thoughts and I do not voluntarily entertain any fantasies about fighting people. The _last_ thing I want to do is fight anyone. Even when people were beating me up as a teenager I would pull my punches because I was afraid of hurting them. I'd rather be hurt myself than carry around the guilt of hurting another person.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

No, not since middle school. In the 5th grade there was this "cool kid" who would low key insult and disrespect me all the time yet I let him copy my homework. Really hated myself for that and for not having it out with him in a fight. Then in 6th-8th grade there was this really self confident guy on my basketball team who I perceived had the same kind of contempt for me and I wanted to fight him to get things out in the open instead of the low key insults. Had one other similar situation where the guy attacked me because I made fun of him to my friends, and after the fight we became good friends. Weird how that seems to happen especially among boys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Raises hand


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I fantasize about standing up for someone and saving people. 

Like pushing them out of the way of an incoming car.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not really. I very rarely unleash my frustrations physically. Only emotionally and mentally instead of the most part. Which probably also isn't better.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

I was bullied on and off as a kid and teenager. As an adult, i guess a form of bullying at workplaces or in public... or just people being humans, meaning being moronic confrontational idiots.
Anyway, I do fantasize about beating the hell out of people, but really only people who start with me, where I don't provoke anything. 99% of the time at this point, and I am older now, I just let everything go. If someone makes a smart-alecky remark, just like let them win. I don't have the energy. 

Also, being angry and hating everyone does get boring in a way. I do hate everyone and have anger issues, but you can't really have a one-track mind of hating people or wanting to challenge them. I mean you can think that way a lot of the time, but you need to know how to turn it off. Like once you get to an arcade, or pro sports game, or you are home watching TV, you need to know how to flip a switch sometimes and just let all of it fade away. 

The real problem with beating the hell out of someone, even if they deserve it, are laws. I think depending on the situation, people should be allowed to get into fistfights, but in our society it could mean jail time, probation or huge fines. On some level it is healthy, if 2 people agree to a fight, but then you have stitches, you break your hand or finger or wrist, etc. 

Then the longview is, life just sucks anyway so even if you win a fight or get out your aggression, you don't really solve anything or feel like you have won, you still have to wake up and face the music of your sh*ty life. Like, I have no money, no career, not well-traveled, no real education, no real relationships. If you win a fight or beat someone up, none of those things ever get solved anyway


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes hulk out & go all primal on some foo...... 😡👊


----------

